# Fallout 3 slow fps (about 10 to 30 fps)



## thepchelper (May 11, 2010)

i am experiencing some fps problems with fallout 3 its almost every time 20/25 fps sometimes (when opening that thing with tab or in menu) 50 - 160(menu) fps i have a ati radeon 5450 and can play battlefield bad company 2 on medium and crisis on ultra high


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

For one that card can't play any of the games you mention on High settings Medium at best, and Fallout 3 is a very physically demanding and attractive looking game so try lowering you resolution and graphic settings. Also what processor and RAM do you have?


----------



## thepchelper (May 11, 2010)

*** i can play crysis on ultra high and resolution on the highest without any problems
and this card is very good
i bet you like nvidia and doesnt want to hear anything about ati (ATI PWNS)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What resolution and graphics settings are you using in Fallout 3?

Have you tried reducing the settings to see if that improves your fps?

Have you installed any of the patches?

Post your full system specs.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

No I've never owned a Nvidia card and never plan on it but but that graphic card is not a gaming card. What size monitor do you have and what resolution is it?


----------



## thepchelper (May 11, 2010)

so what its not a gaming card.
it can handel oblivion on ultra high and 1680x1050 without a hik and crysis on 1680x1050 without a hink
and i play fallout 3 on 1280x1024
i think that crysis has better grapic quality's than fallout 3 and fallout 3 is based on the engine of oblivion
and alien vs predetor has 5 fps but on canyourunit.com it says that i can handel the game on ultra high,
and i have reduced the settings to low and stil not higher than 15-20 fps and resolution 800x600 (fallout 3)


----------



## thepchelper (May 11, 2010)

and my sys specs are:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1lkq50fezht9ou3
(sorry couldn't upload any html file to techsupportfor)
and is a ati radeon 4570 a gaming card or not?


----------



## nomadspy (Jun 22, 2010)

thepchelper said:


> and is a ati radeon 4570 a gaming card or not?


not !


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

What's your FPS in other games?


----------



## thepchelper (May 11, 2010)

elvenleader3 said:


> What's your FPS in other games?


between 60 and 100 exept for borderlands, AVP, Fallout 3
games that do work gta 4, mass effect 2, napoleon tw, the sims 3, crysis,
battlefield bad company 2.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Why do you put Crysis on max settings while BFBC2 on medium?

This is a strange problem. Have you tried reinstalling Fallout 3?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Man I'm telling you this not to put you down but that card can't play any of those games with maxed setting on that size monitor. Invest in a gaming card not a media card if you want to play games. I suggest this to play those games on high setting without AA or AF but it can do both AA and AF if you really push it.


----------



## thepchelper (May 11, 2010)

OMG
i am playing those games without a hik (YOU DONT HAS THIS CARD I DO SO KNOW WHAT I PLAY) its just the truth btw
YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME 4850
not even dx11 support


```
ATI Radeon™ HD 5450 GPU Feature Summary  
292 million 40nm transistors 
TeraScale 2 Unified Processing Architecture 
80 Stream Processing Units 
8 Texture Units 
16 Z/Stencil ROP Units 
4 Color ROP Units 
DDR3/DDR2 memory interface 
PCI Express 2.1 x16 bus interface 
DirectX® 11 support 
Shader Model 5.0 
DirectCompute 11 
Programmable hardware tessellation unit 
Accelerated multi-threading 
HDR texture compression 
Order-independent transparency 
OpenGL 3.2 support1 
Image quality enhancement technology 
Up to 12x multi-sample and super-sample anti-aliasing modes 
Adaptive anti-aliasing 
16x angle independent anisotropic texture filtering 
128-bit floating point HDR rendering 
ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology2,3 
Three independent display controllers 
Drive up to three displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls, and video overlays 
Display grouping 
Combine multiple displays to behave like a single large display 
ATI Stream acceleration technology 
OpenCL Support1 
DirectCompute 11 
Accelerated video encoding, transcoding, and upscaling4,5 
Native support for common video encoding instructions 
ATI CrossFireX™ multi-GPU technology6 
Dual GPU scaling 
ATI Avivo HD Video & Display technology7 
UVD 2 dedicated video playback accelerator 
Advanced post-processing and scaling8 
Dynamic contrast enhancement and color correction9 
Brighter whites processing (blue stretch)10 
Independent video gamma control10 
Dynamic video range control 
Support for H.264, VC-1, MPEG-2, and Adobe Flash11 
Dual-stream (HD+SD) playback support12,13 
DXVA 1.0 & 2.0 support 
Integrated dual-link DVI output with HDCP14 
Max resolution: 2560x160015 
Integrated DisplayPort output 
Max resolution: 2560x160015 
Integrated HDMI 1.3 output with Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support, and high bit-rate audio 
Max resolution: 1920x120015 
Integrated VGA output 
Max resolution: 2048x153615 
3D stereoscopic display/glasses support16 
Integrated HD audio controller 
Output protected high bit rate 7.1 channel surround sound over HDMI with no additional cables required 
Supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats 
ATI PowerPlay™ power management technology7 
Dynamic power management with low power idle state 
Certified drivers for Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP 

Speeds & Feeds
Engine clock speed: 650 MHz 
Processing power (single precision): 104 GigaFLOPS 
Polygon throughput: 650M polygons/sec 
Data fetch rate (32-bit): 20.8 billion fetches/sec 
Texel fill rate (bilinear filtered): 5.2 Gigatexels/sec 
Pixel fill rate: 2.6 Gigapixels/sec 
Anti-aliased pixel fill rate: 10.4 Gigasamples/sec 
Memory clock speed: 400 MHz DDR2 and up to 800 MHz DDR3 
Memory data rate: 0.8 Gbps DDR2 and up to 1.6 Gbps DDR3 
Memory bandwidth: 6.4 GB/sec (DDR2) and up to 12.8 GB/sec (DDR3) 
Typical power: 19.1Watts 
Idle power: 6.4Watts


--------------------------------------------------------------------

ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 Series GPU Specifications  
956 million transistors on 55nm fabrication process 
PCI Express 2.0 x16 bus interface 
256-bit GDDR3/4/5 memory interface 
Microsoft® DirectX® 10.1 support 
Shader Model 4.1 
32-bit floating point texture filtering 
Indexed cube map arrays 
Independent blend modes per render target 
Pixel coverage sample masking 
Read/write multi-sample surfaces with shaders 
Gather4 texture fetching 
Unified Superscalar Shader Architecture 
800 stream processing units 
Dynamic load balancing and resource allocation for vertex, geometry, and pixel shaders 
Common instruction set and texture unit access supported for all types of shaders 
Dedicated branch execution units and texture address processors 
128-bit floating point precision for all operations 
Command processor for reduced CPU overhead 
Shader instruction and constant caches 
Up to 160 texture fetches per clock cycle 
Up to 128 textures per pixel 
Fully associative multi-level texture cache design 
DXTC and 3Dc+ texture compression 
High resolution texture support (up to 8192 x 8192) 
Fully associative texture Z/stencil cache designs 
Double-sided hierarchical Z/stencil buffer 
Re-Z, and Z Range optimization 
Lossless Z & stencil compression (up to 128:1) 
Lossless color compression (up to 8:1) 
Up to 8 render targets (MRTs) with anti-aliasing 
Accelerated physics processing 
Dynamic Geometry Acceleration 
High performance vertex cache 
Programmable tessellation unit 
Accelerated geometry shader path for geometry amplification 
Memory read/write cache for improved stream output performance 
Anti-aliasing features 
Multi-sample anti-aliasing (2, 4, or 8 samples per pixel) 
Up to 24x Custom Filter Anti-Aliasing (CFAA) for improved quality 
Adaptive super-sampling and multi-sampling 
Gamma correct 
Super AA (ATI CrossFireX™ configurations only) 
All anti-aliasing features compatible with HDR rendering 
Texture filtering features 
2x/4x/8x/16x high quality adaptive anisotropic filtering modes (up to 128 taps per pixel) 
128-bit floating point HDR texture filtering 
sRGB filtering (gamma/degamma) 
Percentage Closer Filtering (PCF) 
Depth & stencil texture (DST) format support 
Shared exponent HDR (RGBE 9:9:9:5) texture format support 
OpenGL 3.1 support 
ATI Avivo™ HD Video and Display Platform6 
Unified Video Decoder 2 (UVD 2) for H.264/AVC, VC-1, and MPEG-2 video formats 
High definition (HD) playback of Blu-ray and HD DVD video 
Dual stream (HD+SD) playback support 
DirectX Video Acceleration 1.0 & 2.0 support 
Support for BD-Live certified applications 
Hardware DivX and MPEG-1 video decode acceleration 
Accelerated video transcoding & encoding for H.264 and MPEG-2 formats 
ATI Avivo Video Post Processor6 
Color space conversion 
Chroma subsampling format conversion 
Horizontal and vertical scaling 
Gamma correction 
Advanced vector adaptive per-pixel de-interlacing 
De-blocking and noise reduction filtering 
Detail enhancement 
Color vibrance and flesh tone correction 
Inverse telecine (2:2 and 3:2 pull-down correction) 
Bad edit correction 
Enhanced DVD upscaling (SD to HD) 
Automatic dynamic contrast adjustment 
Two independent display controllers 
Drive two displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls and video overlays for each display 
Full 30-bit display processing 
Programmable piecewise linear gamma correction, color correction, and color space conversion 
Spatial/temporal dithering provides 30-bit color quality on 24-bit and 18-bit displays 
High quality pre- and post-scaling engines, with underscan support for all display outputs 
Content-adaptive de-flicker filtering for interlaced displays 
Fast, glitch-free mode switching 
Hardware cursor 
Two integrated dual-link DVI display outputs 
Each supports 18-, 24-, and 30-bit digital displays at all resolutions up to 1920x1200 (single-link DVI) or 2560x1600 (dual-link DVI)2 
Each includes a dual-link HDCP encoder with on-chip key storage for high resolution playback of protected content3 
Two integrated 400 MHz 30-bit RAMDACs 
Each supports analog displays connected by VGA at all resolutions up to 2048x15362 
DisplayPort output support 
24- and 30-bit displays at all resolutions up to 2560x16002 
HDMI output support 
All display resolutions up to 1920x10802 
Integrated HD audio controller with support for stereo and multi-channel (up to 7.1) audio formats, including AC-3, AAC, DTS, DTS-HD & Dolby True-HD4, enabling a plug-and-play audio solution over HDMI 
Integrated AMD Xilleon™ HDTV encoder 
Provides high quality analog TV output (component/S-video/composite) 
Supports SDTV and HDTV resolutions 
Underscan and overscan compensation 
Seamless integration of pixel shaders with video in real time 
VGA mode support on all display outputs  
ATI PowerPlay™ Technology5 
Advanced power management technology for optimal performance and power savings 
Performance-on-Demand 
Clock and memory speed throttling 
Voltage switching 
Dynamic clock gating 
Central thermal management – on-chip sensor monitors GPU temperature and triggers thermal actions as required 
ATI CrossFireX™ Multi-GPU Technology 
Scale up rendering performance and image quality with two, three, or four GPUs 
Integrated compositing engine 
High performance dual channel bridge interconnect1
```
and if i am going to buy a nother 1 i wil buy the HD5750 or higher BUT NOT THE 4000series


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See here for a comparison between your HD5450 and the HD4850 that llacrossedude7 suggested: *http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=625&card2=566*

Even though the 5450 is a newer card and supports DirectX 11, it is much slower than the older 4850. It is a cheap, entry-level series 5 card.

For example, the 5450 has 80 shader processors, memory bandwidth 13 GB/s, and a texture fill rate of 5200 MT/s. The 4850 has 800 shader processors, memory bandwidth 63GB/s, and a texture fill rate of 25000 MT/s

In gaming terms, your HD5450 is the equivalent of an HD4350 or GeForce 9400GT, but with the addition of DirectX 11. How many of your games are DX11 compatible?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

There are only 6 DirectX 11 games on the market right now and you own 2 of them and said you have problems with both. That card is not meant to play games its meant for media application, were as the 4850, which I have in my other rig, will play just about ever game you throw at it on any size monitor except a 30' with maxed out settings. So...


----------



## thepchelper (May 11, 2010)

so i am gona buy the 5750/5770 not sure 
but not the 4000 series
but is my card good for internet disign?
btw can you play battlefield badcompany on ultra high i dont think so
its not only about dx11 its shader model 5.0


```
ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 GPU Feature Summary  
1.04 billion 40nm transistors 
TeraScale 2 Unified Processing Architecture 
720 Stream Processing Units 
36 Texture Units 
64 Z/Stencil ROP Units 
16 Color ROP Units 
GDDR5 memory interface 
PCI Express 2.1 x16 bus interface 
DirectX® 11 support 
Shader Model 5.0 

only 131 euros
DirectCompute 11 
Programmable hardware tessellation unit 
Accelerated multi-threading 
HDR texture compression 
Order-independent transparency 
OpenGL 3.2 support1 
Image quality enhancement technology 
Up to 24x multi-sample and super-sample anti-aliasing modes 
Adaptive anti-aliasing 
16x angle independent anisotropic texture filtering 
128-bit floating point HDR rendering 
ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology2,3 
Three independent display controllers 
Drive three displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls, and video overlays 
Display grouping 
Combine multiple displays to behave like a single large display 
ATI Stream acceleration technology 
OpenCL support14 
DirectCompute 11 
Accelerated video encoding, transcoding, and upscaling4,5 
ATI CrossFireX™ multi-GPU technology6 
Dual GPU scaling 
ATI Avivo™ HD Video & Display technology7 
UVD 2 dedicated video playback accelerator 
Advanced post-processing and scaling8 
Dynamic contrast enhancement and color correction 
Brighter whites processing (Blue Stretch) 
Independent video gamma control 
Dynamic video range control 
Support for H.264, VC-1, and MPEG-2 
Dual-stream 1080p playback support9,10 
DXVA 1.0 & 2.0 support 
Integrated dual-link DVI output with HDCP11 
Max resolution: 2560x160012 
Integrated DisplayPort output 
Max resolution: 2560x160012 
Integrated HDMI 1.3 output with Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support and high bit-rate audio 
Max resolution: 1920x120012
Integrated VGA output 
Max resolution: 2048x153612
3D stereoscopic display/glasses support13 
Integrated HD audio controller 
Output protected high bit rate 7.1 channel surround sound over HDMI with no additional cables required 
Supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats 
ATI PowerPlay™ power management technology7 
Dynamic power management with low power idle state 
Ultra-low power state support for multi-GPU configurations 
Certified drivers for Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP 
Speeds & Feeds
Engine clock speed: 700 MHz 
Processing power (single precision): 1.008 TeraFLOPS 
Polygon throughput: 700M polygons/sec 
Data fetch rate (32-bit): 100.8 billion fetches/sec 
Texel fill rate (bilinear filtered): 25.2 Gigatexels/sec 
Pixel fill rate: 11.2 Gigapixels/sec 
Anti-aliased pixel fill rate: 44.8 Gigasamples/sec 
Memory clock speed: 1.15 GHz 
Memory data rate: 4.6 Gbps 
Memory bandwidth: 73.6 GB/sec 
Maximum board power: 86 Watts 
Idle board power: 16 Watts
```


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I can play Battlefield maxed, dont wast your money on a 5770 or 5750 series card all it is is a 4850 series card without dx11 and it cost about 50 bucks more. And since you have dx11 because of Windows 7 whats the point of buying a dx11 card. And no games currently use shader model 5.0 like they 4.0, basically shader model 5.0 is for tessellation and no games support that currently.


----------

